# Chat in Java



## PollerJava (29. Sep 2015)

Hallo,

ich habe in meinen Ausbildungen schon gefühlte 100 mal eine Chat programmiert - und jetzt kommts - jetzt  brauch ich wirklich einen für meine Applikation 

Daher hab ich jetzt ein bisschen Recherchiert, wie ich diesen auf schnellsten Wege hinbekomme.
Es gibt ja einige Möglichkeiten mit XMPP oder auch Websocket.

Im Backend hab ich Spring Boot und MongoDB. 
Hat von Euch jemand Tipps, wie ich diesen Chat so schnell wie möglich hinbekomme. 
Bin dankbar für jeden Tipp in diese Richtung!
Danke!
Poller


----------



## MWin123 (29. Sep 2015)

PollerJava hat gesagt.:


> Hat von Euch jemand Tipps, wie ich diesen Chat so schnell wie möglich hinbekomme.


In dem du mit dem Programmieren anfängst und nicht hier auf eine Antwort wartest.


----------



## PollerJava (29. Sep 2015)

Danke für die hilfreiche Antwort!


----------



## Joose (29. Sep 2015)

Du hast doch geschrieben, du hast schon mehrere male einen Chat geschrieben.
Mein Tipp: Du könntest natürlich die Codebasis von einem dieser nehmen und an deine aktuellen Anforderungen anpassen.


----------

